# Cystic zits?



## Calhoune (Oct 24, 2008)

A year ago, I got my first cystic zit and since then I've always had one. If one goes away, another one will pop up and I'm desperate for help.
In the beginning I had no clue what it was and tried to pop it like I do with all zits (yes, I'm evil, I know) only problem being... it won't pop because there's nothing _to_ pop. It's just a hard bump under the skin.
Now I'm left with big, round, pink scars all over my face, and these bastards keep popping up! 
If I manage to be a good girl and not pop them, they'll evolve into a superhard bump and then leave a scar before it finally disappears anyway.

(I can't say for sure it's facial cysts but it fits the description perfectly)

Anyone know what to do or what the causes might be? Anyone with similar problems?


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 25, 2008)

That does sound like Cystic Acne. My son had it as a teen. We went to a few dermatologists and then found a great one. He was put on antibiotics with the use of a topical cream and tried many different types. Nothing worked until they put him on Accutane. I was a miracle pill. That was about 13 years ago and he was on two four month rounds. some doctors do it for five or so now. A lot of people only have to do one round but his was being a pain in the ass to get rid of. But after that he has been clear. He will have an occational little zit here and there but no more "undergrounders" as we called them. While he was taking it he had very dry lips and so he carried lip balm around and I bought him some super moisturizing stuff to put on at night.

I think now with females our state law requires a monthly blood test before you get your next month's prescription to make sure you are not pregnant. I think they make you sign something at first also saying if you are sexually active you will use two type of protection. The dermatologist my daughter and I go to said that she has treat more that a thousand patients with Accutane and never has had a problem like some of the scare stories out there. She said Accutane has been on the market forever and it has only been in the last few years these stories started popping up. I suppose wanted an excuse to sue someone just like all the other stupid lawsuits here in the US, people are lwsuit crazy here. That's why our healthcare is so expensive and such a friggin mess. Anyway hope this helps, sorry for it being so lon and good luck. I know those things hurt like hell and look terrible as I had them as a teen, wish I had been introduced to Accutane then.


----------



## EllieFerris (Oct 25, 2008)

I was put on a really strong antibiotic by my primary care physician, but I didn't have them on my face. I've had one or two on each breast (on the side, right where the bra wires are), one on my waist and every now and again, where my thigh meets my pelvis on the leg panty line. Yeah, it's a pain, literally. Makes sitting down or standing up interesting.

My doctor told me that cystic acne is caused by an internal infection, hence the antibiotic. Personally, I don't think that it worked that well, but I'm sure it's different for everyone. It couldn't hurt.

I wish I could have been more helpful! Please update this post and let me know how it works out. I would love to know what you doctor recommends.

Good luck!


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EllieFerris* 

 
_I was put on a really strong antibiotic by my primary care physician, but I didn't have them on my face. I've had one or two on each breast (on the side, right where the bra wires are), one on my waist and every now and again, where my thigh meets my pelvis on the leg panty line. Yeah, it's a pain, literally. Makes sitting down or standing up interesting._

 
Oh I've had a couple on my panty line too! I was really freaked out when I got it because I had no idea what it was...
Thank you so much for your suggestions, to tell the truth I haven't gone an seen anyone about it because it would cost me quite a bit since it's not covered and I know my parents wouldn't help me with the payments. So basically what I've done is try to keep my face clean and be nice and gentle to it, and I guess it works because I have pretty much _no_ regular acne, just these cysts of doom.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 26, 2008)

So your insurance doesn't cover visits to a dermatologist? If not that sure sucks. Acne is a medical condition, especially cystic acne. Would you be able to talk to your regular doctor about Accutane and see if he/she would prescribe it? Cystic acne is so very painful and can leave permanent scars. I would think medical insurance should cover it. But insurance companies are a pain in the ass to deal with. I'm in battle with mine now because they say my bone density scan is not covered even though my gyn said it was medically necessary. I went through menopause early and have been on hormone replacement for over four years. Most doctors want to do one after two years. I just kept putting it off, but he said it really needed to be done this year. The insurance said you have to be diagnosed with Osteoporosis before they pay for a bone density scan but the stupid thing is you have to have that scan to diagnose Osteoporosis, so I'm like wtf? Anyway good luck with this and I hope you can find some inexpensive help because healthcare is so expensive even with good insurance.


----------



## user79 (Oct 26, 2008)

I rarely ever get pimples or acne, but if I do its often one those internal zits, I freaking hate them!! So painful and I can't stop touching them.


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

i have cystic acne , and i did proactive for awhile, then since i now work for a plastic surgeon , i use the obagi skin care line, and it works wonders for my skin


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

i get those sometimes, they're usually small but damn are they painful. i used retin-a when i start to get one, it works like a dream. it sucks at first because it takes about six weeks, and in the first two your skin will be really tight and it will probably flake a little, but it's worth it imho.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2008)

I usually get them on my chin. I do agree, they hurt like hell.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had these for a long time. I've found that applying ice on them helps make them smaller. I also use tea tree oil and clay face masks.


----------

